# New year without Saxon



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Play softly at the bridge Saxon. You were a beauty!

The New Year started without my Rowdy; he died a few days before your Saxon so I know just how you feel.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thoughts go out to you at this time. This is my second New Yeat without Meg, her anniversary is on the 5th. I understand how you feel x


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Saxon was a beautiful son, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saxon*

Saxon: Please play with my Mimi, Munchkin and Gizmo.

I am so very sorry about your loss of Saxon.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Saxon. He was beautiful and had such a sweet soul.

He will always be in your heart, but it hurts that he is gone I know.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry he was a lovely boy play at the bridge with mySadie and Meg they will enjoy your company Saxon.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is so hard when we miss them so much. I still miss my Max who will be gone 11 years in Feb.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy New Year Saxon and play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Remembering you in our prayers this New Year. Saxon was a beautiful boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Saxon was a very handsome boy and I know your pain. This was my first holiday season without my Beau and it hurt really bad.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Saxon will always be with you, deep in the safest place of all, in your heart. Thinking of you at this sad time

Run free, play hard with friends and sleep softly Saxon


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure Saxon rang in the New Year at the Bridge with all our beloved pets who are waiting for us there. Anniversaries and Holidays are always difficult. Hugs to you.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I totally understand. I lost my Tucker on January 29th , 2009. It is never easy. Run hard, sleep soft at the bridge sweet Saxon.

p.s. if ya see Tucker tell him I said hi !


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

No matter how much times passes we never stop loving and missing our wonderful furry friends.


----------

